# MARSOC IRR to A&S Process



## AWP (Oct 10, 2012)

ADMIN NOTE:

One of our members took the time to detail his path from the IRR to a class date. I have scrubbed all of the names and contact info, so even without that information this is a great start.

With that said, if you want an unedited copy, PM any member of the staff and we'll pass it along if you're vetted. You may not need it because of the following links. The second has updated checklists and information.
http://www.marsoc.marines.mil/ContactUs.aspx

http://www.marines.mil/unit/marforr...dminUpdates/ReserveEnlistedOpportunities.aspx

As you can see, there are numbers for recruiting and the G-1 office (stomp, stomp, stomp). Also, the .PDF in the post below has contact information on pages 1 and 8 and we're rather hesitant to hand out a personal email addy or phone number.

With that said, here you go and I apologize for the quirky formatting.

-------

The very first thing I did was email MARSOC G-1 and declared my intent for the process. At the time, I did not know that there was a dedicated MARADMIN (042/12) for the process. Here is the original email reply for XXXXXX at MARSOC G1:
_Good afternoon Sgt Xxxxxxx,_
_I have attached the MARADMIN 042/12 that has the start-up info you need to do your MARSOC package to come here and do A&S and ITC training to become a MARSOC Marine. I also have attached the pipeline for how the paperwork will be submitted so you will know how it will be submitted and the A&S guide and gearlist to better prepare you for the A&S training you must pass and be picked from to further go to ITC training._

_R/S__Xxxxxxx__Reserve Liaison Clerk__MARSOC G-1_

Xxxxxx was very helpful at the beginning for getting things going but I had no contact with Xxxxx or XXXX  after submitting my package. They will, however, do a basic pre-screen and send you your data and some of the forms. I recommend *not *skipping this initial email to MARSOC recruiting. With that said, here are the steps for completing the package:1) Fill out the Command Screening Checklist and include all the required documents within. This can be found at http://www.marines.mil/unit/marforr...Screening Checklist (CSO) August 4, 2010.pdf.2) Get an NSW physical if yours it out of date. I used a civilian doctor as well as a civilian ophthalmologist to get everything filled in and labs done. 3) Get the Physical undersigned by the UMO, I was able to do this through email to XXXXX. His contact information is as follows: 
XXXXXX
YYYYY
ZZZZZ

He is an enlisted corpsman with MARSOC but has access to a UMO and works in the recruiting office with Xxxxxx.4) Additional documents required but not listed are: Privacy Act Statement, Reserve Qualification Summary (RQS 1-05), Photo in PT Gear, Updated Civilian Employment Information (on MOL), and Administrative Action (AA) form. The RQS, AA, and Privacy Act can be acquired through XXXXXX. (more on him below).5) Next, contact a prior service recruiter (if possible, if not a regular one will suffice). Depending on your location, you will have to physically walk in the office to get things rolling. This is a relatively new process and it is likely that your recruiter will have never done it before. 6) Get your PFT and timed Ruck Proctored, Get the PFT put in the system (They have the access to do this through the administration system). 7) Get all your documentation together (it ends up being like 40 pages). I typed up a cover sheet with all the required documents listed (Naval letter format style) and my recruiter added the little page # stamps at the bottom of each section. In my letter I also stated my intent for which class I would like to be scheduled for. This was due to the fact that I was scheduled to be in Afghanistan until a certain date. If you have stipulations like this, be sure to include them in your letter. 8) Scan all documents into a single PDF file9) Your recruiter will then email it to Marine Forces Reserve. My contact was XXXXX. I don't know if there were other people that saw it before him, but I worked directly with him all the way through getting my orders. He reviewed my package, told me what was missing, compiled everything, and forwarded it.10) Do the back and forth for a few weeks to get all the gaps filled in if new requirements have come up.11) Get your callout orders and class assignment through email. The contact that ultimately scheduled me into the course was XXXXX at 1111111 or XXXXX@YYYYYY.mil. After you've assembled your package, its best to go through a prior service recruiter if there is one near you. Again, this recruiter is likely not going to know what to do, because there have only been about 30 people that have actually gone through the process at this point (I was mistakenly emailed the IRR/Reserve tracker by MARSOC). _Basically you will need the recruiter to do these things:_12) "Verify" the information in your package. Basically he has to go on the admin portal and line-by-line the information you wrote in your package. He'll add his initials to each line and sign under the "Career Planner" slot on the package 13) Get your PFT updated and entered into the system14) Forward your completed/scanned package on to the next level. *Here is the my final list of documents in the package:*(1) Commanding Officer's Screening Checklist CSO/OFB(2) MARSOC Medical Screening Form(3) MARSOC Financial Worksheet(4) MARSOC Clearance Screening Questionnaire(5) DD Form 2808, Report of Medical Examination, NSW/SO Physical (6) Basic Individual Record (7) Basic Training Record (8) Education Information Report(9) NAVMC 118 (10) NAVMC 10132 (11) Letter of Recommendation, XXXXXX (_I had to submit these because of an NJP, but they don't hurt to add them for expedition purposes)_(12) Letter of Recommendation, XXXXX, USMC (13) NAVMC 11533 (14) Privacy Act Statement(15) RQS(16) Administrative Action (17) Photo in PT GearI submitted my package in June and was assigned to the August class right away. Unfortunately, they didn't read my stipulation that I was in Afghanistan until October, so XXXXXX moved me into the January class. This was incredibly easy; it took a 30 second phone call to switch classes. Once I submitted my package and got past the recruiter, the process was extremely efficient. As you may note, there are some extra documents such as award write-ups and letters of recommendations. I submitted these to grease the groove and alleviate any doubt in whether I was a viable candidate for the recruiting command. Unless you have an NJP, LORs are not required, but my thoughts are that they can't hurt you. If you have any questions or if it looks like there is a gap in my explanation, feel free to message me with questions.


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2013)

Devil Dogs:
A member pointed out that the PDF link above, the Commander's Checklist, no longer exists.

http://www.marsoc.marines.mil/Recruiting/Screening.aspx

Note that currently no links exist on the page above.  Why? I don't know. I would check that page though before hitting the panic button when trying to find your docs.

Good luck.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2013)

The most recent MARADMIN, 280/13, concerning the process. Hopefully that will help someone. My thanks to the member who sent it to me.

http://www.marines.mil/News/Message...or-cso-opportunities-within-us-Marine-co.aspx


----------

